# New casting reel



## cpthook

My primary casting reels are Calcutta 700s. I'm not replacing but adding to my casting collection, so I'm looking to buy a new and smaller reel. The Calcutta 400 is my first choice, how about some recommendations on other reels of similar size that may be better suited for the task.


----------



## cfulbright

Diawa Lexy 300 or 400. It has plenty of drag.


----------



## chad wright

Shimano TranX is by far the best out now in my opinion. The 400B is a BA small reel loaded with braid.


----------



## cpthook

*Tranx*



chad wright said:


> Shimano TranX is by far the best out now in my opinion. The 400B is a BA small reel loaded with braid.[/QUOT
> 
> watched videos on it, exactly what I'm looking for with the exception of the the price. If you want to play you have to pay. thks


----------



## texasislandboy

Been thinking about getting two of these this year. http://www.amazon.com/Daiwa-STTLD20HSH-Saltist-Lever-Hyperspeed/dp/B004BL5IYC


----------



## Animal Chris

Capt. Jim and I have been having good luck with the Calcutta 400D. It holds Â±275 yds of 50# braid and the book says it'll give you 15# of drag. The good thing I like about it over the TranX is the weight. It's about 8 oz (empty weight) heavier than the Calcutta.


----------



## Hunter

To each his own but I've used a Tranx that someone brought on my boat and was not that impressed. Could have been the way he had it spooled, but in the end I'm not longing for one.


----------



## chad wright

yeah that's what I meant 400D the lil silver ones! Plenty of drag, and can cast um a mile.


----------



## LPKENNER

Looking for a casting rod setup myself. What kind of rod do you guys prefer?


----------



## Scott

LPKENNER said:


> Looking for a casting rod setup myself. What kind of rod do you guys prefer?


Savage rods, custom. Sabalo Seducer. Not sure if Don is making them or not but you might try and track him down. PM me and I will send you his info.


----------



## cpthook

I ended up getting the 400D and having a custom rod made. When I went to FTU looking I was not sure exactly what I wanted so having a friend make one that knows how to match it with the 400D and will have some back bone for big fish (150 to 180lb).


----------



## cpthook

When I get it will post pics and what I think.


----------



## Scott

cpthook said:


> I ended up getting the 400D and having a custom rod made. When I went to FTU looking I was not sure exactly what I wanted so having a friend make one that knows how to match it with the 400D and will have some back bone for big fish (150 to 180lb).


Here's a couple shots of one of Don's... when we were down in Nicaragua.


----------



## cpthook

cool thanks, good looking rod. Does cut rate have them?


----------



## Scott

cpthook said:


> cool thanks, good looking rod. Does cut rate have them?


Nope custom rods. Gotta call Don. But competitively priced.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide

*DAIWA Lexa 400*

I picked up couple of these recently and have been very pleased. They cast like dream and have a powerful drag. Half the cost of a Tranx reel...

Hoping to get some casting rods to complement these reels soon. The Setyr swim bait rod pictured is great, but the split grip and lack of foregrip make doing battle difficult.


----------



## red34

I'm no tarpon expert, but I fish for them with the same gear I fish kings and all the inshore species in Panama. I had both the Lexa and Tranx, and I kept the Lexa. I just didn't like the bulk of the reel. I felt like the Lexa was just a larger version of the trout/redfish reels I throw inshore and the Tranx was bulky and very oversized for what it was. 

For rods, I prefer cork handle graphite casting rods rather than glass rods that would be more of a trolling style blank. I'm building my 710 popping rods in conventional for my customs, but I've found that rods designed for Muskie are the way to go if going the factory route. Shimano Compre and the Bass Pro Pete Mania were both good. 

Falcon and AllStar had sweet cork handled rods that fit the bill and paired perfectly with Calcutta 400 and 700s, but I haven't seen them in years.


----------

